
Scientists to provide update on Thursday on the search for gravitational waves - bootload
&quot;Journalists are invited to join the National Science Foundation as it brings together the scientists from Caltech, MIT and the LIGO Scientific Collaboration (LSC) this Thursday at 10:30 a.m. at the National Press Club for a status report on the effort to detect gravitational waves - or ripples in the fabric of spacetime - using the Laser Interferometer Gravitational-wave Observatory (LIGO).&quot;<p>source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ligo.org&#x2F;news&#x2F;media-advisory.php
======
bootload
Current url: ~ [http://www.ligo.org/news/media-
advisory.php](http://www.ligo.org/news/media-advisory.php)

A more permanent url will probably be added at the ligo site later time.

